# Clutch Squealing noise - 89 Max



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

When I depress the clutch pedal I get a high pitched squealing noise. I assume either the clutch, throw bearing, etc. When the car is riding in gear, no noise - only when the clutch is depressed to shift
Anything other then that cause the problem? Dangerous to drive in this condition?


----------



## gbuttion07 (Apr 10, 2007)

check out this thread

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/45806-clutch-problems.html


----------

